# Hymer C524 running lights



## swicher (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello..

This will amuse you! Just acquired a Hymer C524 and was wondering how to switch the running lights on?! Can't see anything obvious unless they come on with the main lights? There are 4 yellow lights on the main bodywork and a couple of red/white lights at the front, all have bulbs in so they must work somehow??Apologies if I'm being thick, be gentle!!

Thanks in advance

Stefan


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Not got a Hymer but our running lights come on with the side lights.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yep, ours too 8)


----------



## swicher (Jun 1, 2011)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for that, I guess the obvious answer is just to try it! The van has gone more or less straight into storage so I haven't had a chance yet...

Cheers!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ours came on with the side lights when we had a Hymer c594 too.

Greenie


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

"The van has gone more or less straight into storage so I haven't had a chance yet..."

Are you completely mad?!

How can you possibly buy a van and put it into storage?

Why?

P&L


----------



## swicher (Jun 1, 2011)

*Hymer C524*

Well, when I say storage, it's parked at a secure site as we have no room outside our house... We have spent a few nights away in it though and planning a 3 week trip to France and then to Germany later in the year, so don't worry, we will be using it!!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Stefan,

Why would they design the electrics in such a way that all the lights didn't come on together? That would be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

If they don't come on with the lights I would expect you have am earthing problem.

Derek


----------

